# Pepsi and coke buying all the raw protein products?



## pindakoek (Aug 17, 2010)

I was at my local supplement store and they had some signs up informing customers that in the coming months protein prices are going to start rising because coke and pepsi have bought most of all the raw protein ingredients. Then i went digging when i got home and found this.

Has anyone heard about this?

http://www.mybodybuildingcoupons.com/coca-cola-and-pepsi-cola-in-the-process-of-making-ready-to-drink-protein-shake/


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Oh well, no big show stopper, just have amino's PWO, and eat food, simples!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Oh well, no big show stopper, just have amino's PWO, and eat food, simples!


Some can't afford to do that Joe! Super inconvenient as well...


----------



## pindakoek (Aug 17, 2010)

Bri said:


> Some can't afford to do that Joe! Super inconvenient as well...


right ,so i will be able to walk to my supermarket and buy pepsi protein lol.

I wonder of this is going to taste like coke or just like muscle milk


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bri said:


> Some can't afford to do that Joe! Super inconvenient as well...


Why not?

Aldi 10 large eggs for 99p, I've actually weighed these and they are about 70g per egg, 700g @ 12.5g protein per 100g this is 87.5g of protein for under a quid. This is just 1 example, do your homework, and you'll find that you can actually live without whey protein you know.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

pindakoek said:


> I was at my local supplement store and they had some signs up informing customers that in the coming months protein prices are going to start rising because coke and pepsi have bought most of all the raw protein ingredients. Then i went digging when i got home and found this.
> 
> Has anyone heard about this?
> 
> http://www.mybodybuildingcoupons.com/coca-cola-and-pepsi-cola-in-the-process-of-making-ready-to-drink-protein-shake/


maybe people will start eating whole food if the price is going up!


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Won't make a tiny bit of difference to prices IMO. Its just supply and demand. Demand will go up therefore supply will to. Some clever cloggs will go into the game of producing raw whey looking for a quick buck, to sell to the companys like pepsi/cola and then as with all things as the market place becomes more crowded with suppliers the price will drop.

Colas vitamin water bombed, i imagine there protein will to.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> *maybe people will start eating whole food* if the price is going up!


about time to, people should be eating real food rather than having supps. you cant beat real food


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

can live with out it but post work out will never be the same again! lol i get stuff from lg for free (when they bother to send it!) so ill have to stock up on pro


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Protein powder is real food - it's a dairy product that takes the best parts of milk (the protein), removes most of the fat and carbs, and is then flavoured and sweetened.

Easily as real as your average farm raised chicken or cow nowadays lol.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> can live with out it but post work out will never be the same again! lol i get stuff from lg for free (when they bother to send it!) so ill have to stock up on pro


post workout is probably the only time i would really miss it, and those days when you just cant eat..


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

God said:


> Well the verdict is not as nice as protein powder  but managable if you just down it Rocky style. Can't believe I haven't tried that in 5 years of training!


I'm drinking loads at the moment, currently working away, and staying in hotel, so can't prep or store food, so whole raw eggs it is.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

God said:


> Fair point however it's still at least 20% more expensive than a basic powder, plus the eggs may have unwanted fats (not saying eggs and fats are bad, far from it but if dieting...) and the convenience factor.
> 
> That said I suppose you could drink eggs. In fact I've never tried that, I'm going to give it a go now to see if I can stomach it :laugh:





God said:


> Well the verdict is not as nice as protein powder  but managable if you just down it Rocky style. Can't believe I haven't tried that in 5 years of training!





B|GJOE said:


> I'm drinking loads at the moment, currently working away, and staying in hotel, so can't prep or store food, so whole raw eggs it is.


i never bother to risk it my self. salmonella is a bitch! my aunt got compactabiler (i think that is what it was any way it was one up from salmonella) she was shytting blood and vom real bad! had to go to AnE and was in for just under a wk! lost about 2stn! lol! i cant be doing that!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> post workout is probably the only time i would really miss it, and those days when you just cant eat..


well realy this is the only time it is needed as you need fast sigesting pro pw but i guess a few amino caps and a lucazade will do untill you get home and get some grub in??? but a good 60g of whey pw is perfect imo (with some glutamine and glucose)


----------



## pindakoek (Aug 17, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i never bother to risk it my self. salmonella is a bitch! my aunt got compactabiler (i think that is what it was any way it was one up from salmonella) she was shytting blood and vom real bad! had to go to AnE and was in for just under a wk! lost about 2stn! lol! i cant be doing that!


sorry if it is a stupid question but what is salmonella lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

unless i spelled it wrong its food poisoning


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

God said:


> Well the verdict is not as nice as protein powder  but managable if you just down it Rocky style. Can't believe I haven't tried that in 5 years of training!


i syked myself up do drink eggs every morning...lasted less than a week,

i was back onthe shakes in no time


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

If drinking raw eggs straight isn't to your taste try blending three or four eggs with a pint of whole milk and a small ripe banana.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

best way to have eggs is take some raw eggs mix them up good then get some cheese and ham and make an omlet


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If drinking raw eggs straight isn't to your taste try blending three or four eggs with a pint of whole milk and a small ripe banana.


Iv been poaching the eggs and throwing them in cold water then blending them in milk (might just throw them in the milk to cool) with vanilla flavouring. Knocked back 10 eggs this morning doing it this way and it felt like nothing and didnt smell of much surprisingly.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> unless i spelled it wrong its food poisoning


campylobacter ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If drinking raw eggs straight isn't to your taste try blending three or four eggs with a pint of whole milk and a small ripe banana.


bingo!

You'll grow 10x better from that than whey too


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

so are they going to sell these protein drinks along with there coke/pepsi in all shops ,and how expensive, anyone know? i mean it could be a great thing driving prices down and available everywere:confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DB said:


> bingo!
> 
> You'll grow 10x better from that than whey too


How serious is the threat from salmonella in raw eggs really with this... any ideas? I thought that the eggs that were stamped by the egg board (what ever they are called) were pretty ok...


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> How serious is the threat from salmonella in raw eggs really with this... any ideas? I thought that the eggs that were stamped by the egg board (what ever they are called) were pretty ok...


have you ever known anyone personally that has gotten salmonella from drinking raw eggs ????.........Exactly


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Its minial with lion quality eggs.

And even if your egg had salmonella doesnt mean you would get it, especially if your healthy. I use to have a cuple of eggs with my protien shake.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nemises said:


> Its minial with lion quality eggs.
> 
> And even if your egg had salmonella doesnt mean you would get it, especially if your healthy. I use to have a cuple of eggs with my protien shake.


Thems the ones... thanks mate... :thumb:


----------



## chris1991 (Aug 15, 2009)

guys i really wouldn't even worry about this, this information about coca cola and pepsi buying huge quantitites of raw whey product has been around for a few years now, i remember reading about it on an american forum a couple of years ago, and i'm pretty sure i've seen a thread about it on here as well, the fact is if it was true, it would have happened by now, and it hasn't. They've already brought out their products and frankly they're selling badly, so i think its safe to say that raw whey isn't going to become in short demand any time soon, and prices won't rise drastically either...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I'm a food safety officer in food manufacture, so I know a bit about bacteria n stuff. I also drink up to 18 raw whole eggs a day. Prefer free range though, eggs from sick caged hens is a bad idea. HOwever, I think chickens are imunised against salmonella. either way, there are greater risks. Like lettuce for example, if you don't clean it properly it has a greater risk than eggs, soil is full of bacteria.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Or green potatoes


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you not have to cook eggs for your body to digest the protein properly or is this just a myth ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> Do you not have to cook eggs for your body to digest the protein properly or is this just a myth ?


The main disadvantage to raw eggs is the protein avidin in the egg white which blocks the absorption of biotin in the small intestine, and can lead to a biotin deficiency, however, the yolk has a sh!t load of biotin in it, and counteracts the negative effect of avidin in the white. Those just having raw whites are at a greater risk of this problem.


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up joe. Hows the injury healing mate.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up joe. Hows the injury healing mate.


I'm getting fat with depression.....

The injury is fairly comfortable, not too much pain, but I feel that 1 slip, stretch, or wrong move and it's going game over.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

It'll make people correct their diet and use supplements as supplements, instead of relying upon them...so theres a plus side.

On the other hand, with two large companies purchasing this, have you considered the prices may go down...? It is a possibility, although quite unlikely.

Probably be stuffed full of sweetners and sugars  lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had salmonella a few yeras ago

1st pic is my toilet (yes thats blood)

2nd pic is my little calf and the dehydration it caused

(caught from fckin burger king grrr)


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I had salmonella a few yeras ago
> 
> 1st pic is my toilet (yes thats blood)
> 
> ...


Who takes a picture of the bog after a dump!

www.ratemypoo.com

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Who takes a picture of the bog after a dump!
> 
> www.ratemypoo.com
> 
> :tongue: :tongue:


LMFAO

Me to show my doctor :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mine is not poo tho, just blood, which was nice :beer:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you vomit that blood or **** it out?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Did you vomit that blood or **** it out?


From my bottom :confused1:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I'm a food safety officer in food manufacture, so I know a bit about bacteria n stuff. I also drink up to 18 raw whole eggs a day. Prefer free range though, eggs from sick caged hens is a bad idea. HOwever, I think chickens are imunised against salmonella. either way, there are greater risks. Like lettuce for example, if you don't clean it properly it has a greater risk than eggs, soil is full of bacteria.


What are the benefits of eating raw eggs?

I'm quite attracted to the idea of a raw diet but I remember reading that protein from eggs is much more bioavailable if they're cooked.

The idea of eating everything raw (steak, fish, eggs, veg, fruit etc.) sounds awesome from a health point of view....plus....less prep time haha! :beer:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> It'll make people correct their diet and use supplements as supplements, instead of relying upon them...so theres a plus side.
> 
> On the other hand, with two large companies purchasing this, have you considered the prices may go down...? It is a possibility, although quite unlikely.
> 
> Probably be stuffed full of sweetners and sugars  lol


Over time the prices come down in real terms anyways due to extra demand and a growing industry 

Anyone else remember buying tubs of Cyclone for £62 or "buy two, get one free" direct from Maximuscle around 10yrs ago lol?

Cyclone was £60ish when I was a teenager, now it's around £35, and there are countless better value products out there for people to use instead. In real terms that must mean sups have more than halved in price in 10yrs! :beer:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> What are the benefits of eating raw eggs?
> 
> I'm quite attracted to the idea of a raw diet but I remember reading that protein from eggs is much more bioavailable if they're cooked.
> 
> The idea of eating everything raw (steak, fish, eggs, veg, fruit etc.) sounds awesome from a health point of view....plus....less prep time haha! :beer:


It's just convenience for me really. Normally I would do fried in the morning, boiled in the afternoon, and raw in the evening, but as I am working away at the moment, and lodging in hotels, it's all raw, no cooking facilities.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i remember contacting panata sports (sp?) JC company back in the early 90's to get 20 sachets of metRX

it cost £120 back then!!!!!!!

imagine that!



BBWarehouse said:


> Over time the prices come down in real terms anyways due to extra demand and a growing industry
> 
> Anyone else remember buying tubs of Cyclone for £62 or "buy two, get one free" direct from Maximuscle around 10yrs ago lol?
> 
> Cyclone was £60ish when I was a teenager, now it's around £35, and there are countless better value products out there for people to use instead. In real terms that must mean sups have more than halved in price in 10yrs! :beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

eeewww raw eggs!! u guys are sick, it takes 5 mins to poach them and about 2 mins to make some toast!!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't actually mind this if it turns out to be true, more omelets can only be a good thing


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Kezz said:


> eeewww raw eggs!! u guys are sick, it takes 5 mins to poach them and about 2 mins to make some toast!!!


Well that's 5 minutes I'm saving not cooking them, and a further 5 minutes not eating them. 18 eggs a day, 3x6 I'm saving 30 minutes, 30 minutes a day over 365 days is 182.5 hours. Thats 1 whole week, and 14.5 hours in year. Think I'll take an extra holiday from drinking raw eggs, cheers!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

does that mean i get a holiday if i stop masterbating?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> does that mean i get a holiday if i stop masterbating?


I don't think so if you go by my standards. 2 knock offs a day, at 30 seconds each, is 365 minutes in a year, you ain't gonna get much holiday with 6 hours and 5 minutes.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

spose so....but thats the best 6 hours i will ever spend


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Well that's 5 minutes I'm saving not cooking them, and a further 5 minutes not eating them. 18 eggs a day, 3x6 I'm saving 30 minutes, 30 minutes a day over 365 days is 182.5 hours. Thats 1 whole week, and 14.5 hours in year. Think I'll take an extra holiday from drinking raw eggs, cheers!


 GEEK!!! lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Kezz said:


> GEEK!!! lol


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Buy a cow.....simples.

(and you can eat it when it stops producing milk!)


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Will101 said:


> Buy a cow.....simples.


Sadly, I went for the dearer option and married one.

Only joking sweetheart :innocent:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Well you could get a lot of meat if find yourself a fox, then marry it, then it will turn into an elephant


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

personally i dont believe the article


----------



## pindakoek (Aug 17, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> does that mean i get a holiday if i stop masterbating?


LOL


----------

